# "Дешевые" итальянские баяны...



## Bach21 (26 Фев 2021)

Интересно: наткнулся в интернете (Авито) на магазин, продающий новый итальянский баян, официальная стоимость которого 1.800.000 рублей за за 800.000 р. И подобных примеров там масса. Это что такое? Корейские Pigini Scandalli?))


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2021)

Bach21,

Просто это сайт, скорее всего, не от какогоньть распальцованного БаянаМикса, у которого наценка 500%... В каждом конкретном случае надо смотреть что да как. Сайтов много, но НИ У КОГО НИЧЕГО В НАЛИЧИЕ НЕТ! Цена, указанная там тоже как правило ни о чем не говорит... Помню эпопею с покупкой Супер 6 своего. Много куда я тогда звонил и писал. Через Юрия (zet10 ) вышло примерно в два раза дешевле, чем предлагали "дилеры Скандалли"


----------



## ugly (26 Фев 2021)

Дешевый - это если за 300000, а 800000 - это нормальная цена, примерно 10000 Евро, как они и стоят.


----------



## Bach21 (26 Фев 2021)

Конечно, это недёшево) Однако, учитывая цены официальных представителей (около 3.000.000 р.), выгоднее.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2021)

Bach21,
"Официальные представители" - это развод обыкновенный... Ничего там официального нет. Я даже не уверен, что они налоги платят. Контрабасят в чёрную, а бабла с клиента вынимают в разы больше. Никакой гарантии они все равно не поддерживают: просто вывезти на фабрику для ремонта практически нереально....

Ездил в Кастельфидардо. Общался с фабриками. Ценник, который в официальном буклете далеко не окончательный


----------



## diletant (28 Фев 2021)

Bach21 написал(а):


> Интересно: наткнулся в интернете (Авито) на магазин, продающий новый итальянский баян, официальная стоимость которого 1.800.000 рублей за за 800.000 р. И подобных примеров там масса. Это что такое? Корейские Pigini Scandalli?))


 Наверное тоже самое,что "мерина"собирать в Калуге из комплектующих Юго-Восточной Азии.
А шильдиг можно любой навесить. И в Италии официальные фабрики под прессом глобализации.


----------



## vev (28 Фев 2021)

diletant, 
Глупости не надо писать...


----------

